# Always check your own lottery tickets!!!



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Yet another dirt bag convenience store owner found to have stolen lottery winnings. This is why I always check my tickets at olg.ca or the self scans..

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Fo...aling+million+lotto+ticket/2303451/story.html


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol funny thing is....he bought the house from someone I know....


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> lol funny thing is....he bought the house from someone I know....


6 degrees of separation huh? Lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol just really weird and random.


----------

